# R35 GTR prices allready dropping in japan???



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I am looking nearly every day at carsensor.co.jp and kurumaerabi.com as well as Uss auction listing prices of the new GTRs.
Last 2months the used prices (I say used for a car that been reg. in japan and sold afterwards) of the R35 exploded to over 11.000.000Yen , which is 3-4 million Yen more then the catalogue price. 
Since this week , looking at good 30 new GTRs, the prices seems to have cooled down to +- zero profit on a sale (or at least no major premium margin added).
All prices seem to go for around 9.5million Yen now, wich is OK considering that excessive assurances, registrations, have been payed to the list price. Many cars having around 1000km now.

Well I bet 1Yen that before the R35 GTR is for sale outside Japan, the used exemples will sell 10-15% under their orginal list price.


Last funny thing, the cars ment obviously for export at the auctions are sold and bought for impossible high prices . . . . export buisness rules! . . .LOL


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`ll cover that bet:thumbsup: :nervous:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i think the only reason prices may drop below list price is when the spec v model comes out.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

No.^


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

While there is a waiting list for new cars, the 'used' examples will command at least new values (just like 911TT, F430's and R8's).

I think the spec V will cloud the issue, its a different target to the base GTR. The GT2/GT3 have not devalued the 911TT in any way that I can see.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

At least in the US, I have felt that the pre-owned/flipped car market will see a slight rise in values for a while once all allocations are sold out here, eg, Audi R8, Ferrari 599GTB.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I also agree that the V Spec will have little to zero impact on base model R35 values. Has nothing to do with it. There will be so few of those, as well at prices quite beyond the basic R35, as to be negligible in effect.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm talking about in Japan. i for one would flip mine for the spec v when it finally comes out. there's be a big demand for them here.


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

has anyone seen the prices in japan recently.... I like the Jap version than the US version with the smaller bucket seats and RHD vers the LFD and such so im looking at the cost of import into the states if anyone could point me in the right irection it would be great
THanks


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

WickedOne513 said:


> has anyone seen the prices in japan recently.... I like the Jap version than the US version with the smaller bucket seats and RHD vers the LFD and such so im looking at the cost of import into the states if anyone could point me in the right irection it would be great
> THanks


Ooops, not recently. Check carsensor

Also not sure that you can straight import the car...better check that out as well.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

“úŽY�EGT-R�Eˆ¤•QŒ§‚Ì’†ŒÃŽÔ�E’†ŒÃŽÔ�î•ñ/ƒJ�[ƒZƒ“ƒT�[net

“úŽY�EGT-R�E•Ÿ‰ªŒ§‚Ì’†ŒÃŽÔ�E’†ŒÃŽÔ�î•ñ/ƒJ�[ƒZƒ“ƒT�[net

“úŽY�EGT-R�E�é‹ÊŒ§‚Ì’†ŒÃŽÔ�E’†ŒÃŽÔ�î•ñ/ƒJ�[ƒZƒ“ƒT�[net

There ya go...


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

borat52 said:


> While there is a waiting list for new cars, the 'used' examples will command at least new values (just like 911TT, F430's and R8's).
> 
> I think the spec V will cloud the issue, its a different target to the base GTR. The GT2/GT3 have not devalued the 911TT in any way that I can see.


The used cars will probably hold new values for the initial few months only in my opinion. Beyond this, in the current and foreseeable climate there will be many for sale (what with an allocation of at 400-700 cars a year by Nissan...possibly more). Advertised prices are very seldom what you end up paying (unless one is an idiot and never negotiates discounts) but help to artificially inflate used car markets such as those of the R8/GT3/911 TT etc. 

The specV will not have any bearing on standard GT-R resale. It will be a limited production car with much lower numbers/allocation than the base model (and a price to reflect that).


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

alex_123_fra said:


> The specV will not have any bearing on standard GT-R resale. It will be a limited production car with much lower numbers/allocation than the base model (and a price to reflect that).


As the spec-v will be a two seater only it cannot be compared to a porsche turbo etc. I agree with you, it won't affect standard gt-r prices because there are a lot of people out there, myself included, who would not go with a gt-r unless it had rear seats. No rear seats then I'd get a F430 instead.

plus Yen13m for a nissan... are you kidding?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

tokyogtr said:


> plus Yen13m for a nissan... are you kidding?


Hmmm, same thing alot say about Yen 9M+ for a Nissan...opcorn:


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> As the spec-v will be a two seater only it cannot be compared to a porsche turbo etc. I agree with you, it won't affect standard gt-r prices because there are a lot of people out there, myself included, who would not go with a gt-r unless it had rear seats. No rear seats then I'd get a F430 instead.
> 
> plus Yen13m for a nissan... are you kidding?



Are the rear seats useful though , i dont think my 8 yr old would have enough legroom , the only 35 i have seen had the drivers seat almost touching the rear seats, seems little point having them imo 

As for dropping prices there is a credit crunch things will get a lot worse before they get better


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Richf said:


> Are the rear seats useful though , i dont think my 8 yr old would have enough legroom , the only 35 i have seen had the drivers seat almost touching the rear seats, seems little point having them imo
> 
> As for dropping prices there is a credit crunch things will get a lot worse before they get better


Weird, same issue that I had with an Audi S4 I was looking at...cept the front seat WAS touching the rear seat! I am 2M+ tho so thats the case in almost every car. The 750iL was a dif story though, only car I couldnt keep the seat in the far back position!:runaway:


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

they are dropping but not enough yet:smokin: 

were going for over 10millon not long ago

there now in the mid 8's i've seen a couple in the high 7's just missed out!!!

on the road for december thats my aim for myself of course:chuckle:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

it's big enough for my kid. mainly though it's for those times when you just need another seat and for me that happens alot.

and yes, 9m for a nissan is a lot but 13m for a nissan is a ripoff. the spec-v will not be worth it i fear.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> 9m for a nissan is a lot but 13m for a nissan is a ripoff. the spec-v will not be worth it i fear.


Thats my thinking too - are you really getting another 4m worth out of the spec V? Espcially considering that the power bump will be just a boost/map tweak.

I understand that carbon discs will add a lot to the price (but last I heard they were not certain to be included) and the weight reduction is very much needed on the GTR for track use but how much better will a spec V be compared to a standard GTR with a new exhaust and remap to 550ps? I suspect its one only for the real enthusiast.

Would like to see back to back track times when its out for a spec V vs a base spec pushing the same power.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

Nissan C.E.O. Says Close to Raising Prices in Japan 

By REUTERS
Published: June 24, 2008
Filed at 11:37 p.m. ET

Skip to next paragraph YOKOHAMA, Japan, June 25 (Reuters) - Nissan Motor Co (NASDAQ:NSANY) is close to having to raise prices in Japan amid a surge in the cost of raw materials such as steel, Carlos Ghosn, chief executive of Japan's third-largest automaker, said on Wednesday. 

Nissan and other automakers are having to swallow higher prices of steel as suppliers such as Nippon Steel look to pass on the rising costs of freight, coal and iron ore. 

Higher raw materials costs is a major reason Nissan and its top two rivals in Japan, Toyota Motor Corp (NYSE:TM) and Honda Motor Co (NYSE:HMC) expect profits to fall sharply this business year. 

Ghosn, who is also chief executive at top Nissan shareholder Renault told Nissan's annual shareholders' meeting that conditions were close to the point where it would have to raise prices in the Japanese market. 

Ghosn said he would consider such a move while monitoring steps by its rivals. 

Shares of Nissan ended the morning session in Tokyo down 1 percent at 888 yen. The benchmark Nikkei average was down 1.5 percent.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

good, i hope GTR's seriously hold their value unlike previous Japanese cars (i guess euro super cars are way worse tho). Would be good to see cars hold value bit more like houses if materials become harder to source


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

8,3 million yen for this one here:
NISSAN NISSAN GT R Japan car import and Japanese used car exports [ tradecarview ]

Buy and drive...


----------

